# 'Processing Order'



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

My order status now says "Processing Order" on Tivo.com. Ordered 3/18 Premiere XL.

The irony is I went there today to cancel. LOL Oh well. It's only money.


----------



## nugga22 (Jan 17, 2008)

flaminiom said:


> My order status now says "Processing Order" on Tivo.com. Ordered 3/18 Premiere XL.
> 
> The irony is I went there today to cancel. LOL Oh well. It's only money.


Interesting. My status is still "Order Placed" and I ordered a Premiere XL on 3/9. Was your card charged as well?


----------



## ascuser (Oct 16, 2007)

Ordered mine on 3/5, still says "Order Placed" also


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

Nothing on my recent activity. I'm missing a huge chunk of available credit though. Like $2K. I also have an iPad on order and that seems to be seeing movement. May be pre-auth and pending charges piling up, but I assume the Tivo should be in there somewhere.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I wonder if the are shipping out the east coast orders today.


----------



## rocko (Oct 29, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> I wonder if the are shipping out the east coast orders today.


You don't get much more eastern than me and mine is still "Order placed" with a live "cancel" button.

Must resist the urge to cancel order ... must resist ...


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Nothing on any of my eight orders. It still shows "Order Placed"


----------



## alokkola (Apr 18, 2006)

NJ: Order placed March 24 Premiere and status shows "Processing Order:"


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

alokkola said:


> NJ: Order placed March 24 Premiere and status shows "Processing Order:"


Sounds like they are going in reverse order. Processing the orders placed last, first.


----------



## Unseen Llama (Nov 29, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> Nothing on any of my eight orders. It still shows "Order Placed"


I'm really beginning to believe you did order 8...


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I placed my order earlier this week and it says processing.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Unseen Llama said:


> I'm really beginning to believe you did order 8...


March 16, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
Order Placed March 16, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $16.00 
Order total $554.98

March 15, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TSOrder Placed March 15, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $16.00 
Order total $554.98

March 7, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS2 Order Placed March 7, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $16.00 
Order total $554.98

March 5, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS25 Order Placed March 5, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $16.00 
Order total $554.98

March 5, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS25 Order Placed March 5, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $16.00 
Order total $554.98

March 5, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS2Order Placed March 5, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere XL (R74800) 3-year extended warranty $738.98 $738.98 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $26.00 
Order total $764.98

March 4, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS2 Order Placed March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $279.98 $279.98 
TS2 Order Placed March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Welcome Letter $0.00 $0.00 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $13.00 
Order total $292.98

March 4, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS25Order Placed March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Premiere XL (R74800) 3-year extended warranty $439.98 $439.98 
TS25 Order Placed March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Welcome Letter $0.00 $0.00 
Cancel Order 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $21.00 
Order total $460.98

March 4, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS25573651 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Premiere XL (R74800) 3-year extended warranty $439.98 $439.98 
TS25573651 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Welcome Letter $0.00 $0.00 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $21.00 
Order total $460.98

March 4, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS25573339 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere XL (R74800) 3-year extended warranty $738.98 $738.98 
TS25573339 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere XL (R74800) 3-year extended warranty $738.98 $738.98 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $52.00 
Order total $1,529.96

March 4, 2010
Order number Status Order date Quantity Item description Price Item total 
TS25573329 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
TS25573329 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
TS25573329 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
TS25573329 Cancelled March 4, 2010 1 TiVo Package, Product Lifetime TiVo Premiere (R74632) 3-year extended warranty $538.98 $538.98 
Shipping total $0.00 
Tax $64.00 
Order total $2,219.92

My concern is with the initial six I ordered and then canceled to reorder again to get the Fatwallet discount. It caused issues with my Credit card for the temp authorizations. I was going to cancel two of them but after the reviews decided to definitely go ahead and stick with the eight. With the end result being six Lifetime units at the end of the year after selling the rest.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Sounds like they are going in reverse order. Processing the orders placed last, first.


I wonder if it is taking longer processing the fatwallet orders?


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

orangeboy said:


> I wonder if it is taking longer processing the fatwallet orders?


Mine was a fatwallet order.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ordered 3/4 with fatwallet cash with no change. If they are going backwords that is really stupid.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Ordered 3/8 through FW. Still says "Order Placed".


----------



## xboard07 (Dec 16, 2007)

Unseen Llama said:


> I'm really beginning to believe you did order 8...


He mentions it in almost every post.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

"order placed" here.  pre-ordered on March 3, 2010


----------



## mzupan (Sep 25, 2006)

The TiVo Premier I ordered on 3/24 is "Processing Order".

The TiVo Premier XL that I ordered on 3/6 is "Order Placed".


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

What difference does it make when an order gets processed if they'll all ship on the same day?


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

comma said:


> What difference does it make when an order gets processed if they'll all ship on the same day?


It doesn't. It's just nice to know you're order is moving.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

comma said:


> What difference does it make when an order gets processed if they'll all ship on the same day?


It doesnt if it actually ships the same day. If they work new to old though the first orders may not ship till Monday or Tuesday depending on the number of orders.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

xboard07 said:


> He mentions it in almost every post.


in his defense, I don't even have a Tivo yet and I post here.... but yeah, if I had 8 Tivo's, it would be in every post, I would probably post the receipt up as my signature too


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

When I first saw this thread, I checked my order from March 15 and it just said "Ordered" and had the option to cancel. Just checked again and it says "processing". Nice to see at least something happening with this order. Guess I better run that network cable into my basement theater sometime pretty soon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Mike-Mike said:


> in his defense, I don't even have a Tivo yet and I post here.... but yeah, if I had 8 Tivo's, it would be in every post, I would probably post the receipt up as my signature too


I won't change my signature until I have them in hand.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Update: I just noticed there is a "Preauth Hold" on my credit card again for the order amount. Guess that means Tivo is getting ready to ship.


----------



## flaminiom (Dec 27, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> It doesnt if it actually ships the same day. If they work new to old though the first orders may not ship till Monday or Tuesday depending on the number of orders.


Or maybe they'll all ship Monday. The reasonable thing to do is start prepping orders with enough time to meet your shipping deadline. If they planned to ship Friday and couldn't do it all Friday, then they would have started Thursday.

Granted, it's Tivo so who knows, but it's reasonable to think most all orders will actually ship the same time provided they have the inventory.


----------



## Popasmurf (Jun 10, 2002)

I ordered March 12th, and I am also "Processing Order"


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I ordered on 3/11 - I must be next in line!


----------



## BHyde (Dec 14, 2003)

I looked this morning and it still said order placed. Now it also says processing order. I placed my order 3/20 - actually I originally placed an order 3/5 but when I called last Saturday with questions the first order got cancelled and a new order was placed. Wonder how long it will take for shipping and if these units will have the new interface.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Tivo's site lists March 29 as the ship date for the Premiere.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

flaminiom said:


> Or maybe they'll all ship Monday. The reasonable thing to do is start prepping orders with enough time to meet your shipping deadline. If they planned to ship Friday and couldn't do it all Friday, then they would have started Thursday.
> 
> Granted, it's Tivo so who knows, but it's reasonable to think most all orders will actually ship the same time provided they have the inventory.


They very well may ship Monday. Personally as long as I get mine by Friday I will be happy so I can set them up over the weekend. I do wish they had done like Weaknees and other companies who were trying to get the units in customer hands the day of launch rather than shipping them that day.

Also still on order here, no processing yet.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> They very well may ship Monday. Personally as long as I get mine by Friday I will be happy so I can set them up over the weekend. I do wish they had done like Weaknees and other companies who were trying to get the units in customer hands the day of launch rather than shipping them that day.
> 
> Also still on order here, no processing yet.


Hay! TiVo had to do something to stop the cancellations that people said they were doing on this form.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

All my pre-orders are now showing up as "Processing Order". 

The earliest orders were placed on March 4th.


----------



## DaveWhittle (Jul 25, 2002)

Update from earlier - mine just switched to "Processing Order". The charge showed up on my credit card too.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

Well blow me down! Mine has magically changed to "Processing Order". :up:


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Yoohoo... "Processing Order" for me too. :up:


----------



## shoeboo (Nov 28, 2006)

I wonder who is processing the orders today, considering it is a holiday at tivo.


----------



## theoryzero (Jan 7, 2010)

Mine went to "processing order" and no longer shows the discount but rather full price. My credit card is pending a charge for full price as well. Time for a phone call...


----------



## natkins (Oct 16, 2004)

My status now says "processing order." (I placed my order on March 6.)

But...they only put through an authorization for the Premiere XL and Lifetime service. They did not send through an authorization for my 3-year warranty. Hope that's not screwed up.


----------



## timstack8969 (May 14, 2004)

My account now says "processing Order" Goodbye Comcast SARA guide! Ordered on March 6th.


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

woohoo just changed to processing order


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Processing Order for me too and my credit card is also pending the purchase payment.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

I keep checking but it still says 'Order Placed' for me! I placed the order on March 10.


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Could it be that they are processing alphabetically? My last name begins with W. Anyone else 'processing' that is that low in the alphabet?


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

dewd2 said:


> Could it be that they are processing alphabetically? My last name begins with W. Anyone else 'processing' that is that low in the alphabet?


Mine begins with 'T'. I'm not far off the bottom alphabetically either.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

My 3/3 order is processing, and the credit card is authorized.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

March 10 order - shows processing order. Like others, the box and the lifetime was charged, the extended warranty was not.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Didn't they say they wouldn't charge your credit card until the unit shipped? Charged on Friday and shipped on monday hmm. They must have started to get a lot of cancelations.


----------



## hkellogg (Dec 30, 2003)

Order Summary
-------------
Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
S00010 TiVo Package, Monthly 1 $ 9.99 $ 0.70 $ 10.69
R74632 TiVo Premiere (R74632) 1 $ 128.00 $ 8.96 $ 136.96
TL0200 TiVo Welcome Letter 1 $ 0.00 $ 0.00 $ 0.00
AG0100 TiVo branded wireless G adapter (AG0100) 1 $ 0.00 $ 0.00 $ 0.00

--------------------------------
Order Sub Total: $ 137.99
Shipping: $ 0.00
Tax: $ 9.66
Order Total: $ 147.65


mine has said processing since order was placed with no cancel button


----------



## kylemax (Mar 11, 2010)

I ordered on March 8th and mine says order processing with a credit card with a pending transaction of 540 big ones.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

hkellogg said:


> Order Summary
> -------------
> Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
> S00010 TiVo Package, Monthly 1 $ 9.99 $ 0.70 $ 10.69
> ...


OK, I'll bite... How did you get all of that for $150?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

That is definitely a nice deal there.


----------



## TrueTurbo (Feb 19, 2008)

YAY! My status has changed to 'Processing Order'!! I'm so excited. I won't be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## hkellogg (Dec 30, 2003)

comma said:


> OK, I'll bite... How did you get all of that for $150?


I work at bestbuy part time if I took a 15 minute quiz on the product I got a special deal code for it, I mean I can get the premiere at 110 a piece with with my employee discount but this was a good deal tivo is a high margin item

Congratulations on completing the new TiVo® Premiere eLearning module online training! You are now eligible to participate in the special Best Buy Employee Accommodation Program from TiVo.

You Can Get:

 One TiVo Premiere box for $99 or one TiVo Premiere XL for $299
 One TiVo Wireless G Adapter for $29
 Special service pricing of just $9.99/month*


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ahh the sellmoretivo.com link I assume. 

I think I need a part time job at best buy lol. 

Is there a limit on how many you can buy?


----------



## hkellogg (Dec 30, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> ahh the sellmoretivo.com link I assume.
> 
> I think I need a part time job at best buy lol.
> 
> Is there a limit on how many you can buy?


yes 1, but my employee discount price on the premiere is 110 and 315 respectively once they launch


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

Now I'm a happy camper.

TS25581442	Processing Order	March 19, 2010	.....


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

i just got off the phone. ordered two with lifetime. the rep i spoke with said the meeting he was intoday reported shipping on Mar 29th. I also asked about the laggy menus and supposedly the box will take an immediate update and improve the response time...we'll see. i am most excited about faster transers between machines and the pc.

i also worked him over and got a free plush doll (for the daughter....or dog) free t shirt, and a discount on a remote (10 bucks...) calling has its rewards!

now to sell my other tivos....QUICK!


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

i just got off the phone. ordered two with lifetime. the rep i spoke with said their daily update was shipping on Mar 29th. I also asked about the laggy menus and supposedly the box will take an immediate update and improve the response time...

i also worked him over and got a free plush doll (for the daughter....or dog) free t shirt, and a discount on a remote (10 bucks...) calling has its rewards!

now to sell my other tivos....QUICK!


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

I want a free doll... my six year old asks me about it everytime he sees the tivo symbol.... if you call though, youc an't get the Fat Wallet discount right?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You would probably lose it since they would have to change your order to add it. 

You could always add a second order for it but it wouldn't be free.


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Must be moving along, ordered earlier today, tonight showing processing order....


----------



## theoryzero (Jan 7, 2010)

hkellogg said:


> yes 1, but my employee discount price on the premiere is 110 and 315 respectively once they launch


So much for TiVo not making money on the hardware!


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

theoryzero said:


> So much for TiVo not making money on the hardware!


That means nothing. TiVo doesn't make money on the hardware.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

It does show how little they sell them to Best Buy though since employees discount is 5% over BB's cost.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> That means nothing. TiVo doesn't make money on the hardware.


I think the point was that if Tivo is not making money at $300 and $500, then they are certainly taking a bath on them selling at $110 and $315


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Mine has been processing order since Friday. But so far no charge to my credit card.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Depending on your card, some companies don't post charges over the weekend. I know my chase cards tend not to report charges during the weekend and then everything appears on Monday when the employees are back.


----------



## Richard Cranium (Mar 28, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> Depending on your card, some companies don't post charges over the weekend. I know my chase cards tend not to report charges during the weekend and then everything appears on Monday when the employees are back.


On 2/21 I ordered an XL with lifetime, a regular premier with annual, the wireless adapter and replaced the annual service on an HD that I used for an upgrade.

Bill came to +$1200. Showed up on my "pending transactions" almost immediately. I know because my CC company called to inquire if I ordered it or not.

Monday, it was gone. Nothing from TIVO at all. Thursday, I have a pending charge of $492.15 which is still there today.

Where the heck did they get that number from?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Maybe that is only the Premiere with annual? They may be shipping separately so they have only charged what is ready to ship.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmmm, this morning I see that the Tivo charge that was in pending status at my bank is gone but there was no charge either. My Tivo order is still processing. I hope the "hold" just expired over the weekend and something didn't get screwed up.


----------



## chabuchie (Sep 16, 2006)

The charge on my credit card has said "pending" since Friday and my order status is still "processing." Order was placed March 4.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

The same here.


----------



## jaybird13 (Nov 6, 2005)

After reading all the initial negative reviews I went to cancel my order and I'm stuck on Processing as well. 

Smart move TiVo.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I called Customer Service and the rep said that my order (placed 3/12) is expected to ship today. He did some research on why my pending charge had gone away. He said that my account looked fine and all was in order but my credit card still has not been charged and no charges are pending. He also stated that when it ships, I will get an email with a tracking number.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

jaybird13 said:


> After reading all the initial negative reviews I went to cancel my order and I'm stuck on Processing as well.
> 
> Smart move TiVo.


No offense, but it has said "Ships March 29" on TiVo's site for a while now. Did you really think you could cancel on the day of shipping?


----------



## gamo62 (Oct 12, 2002)

jaybird13 said:


> After reading all the initial negative reviews I went to cancel my order and I'm stuck on Processing as well.
> 
> Smart move TiVo.


One would have thought that the people who ordered directly from Tivo would (should) have been the first to get theirs. I'm going to keep mine and probably sell it on ebay unopened with the lifetime. And keep the $75 from FatWallet.


----------



## jaybird13 (Nov 6, 2005)

comma said:


> No offense, but it has said "Ships March 29" on TiVo's site for a while now. Did you really think you could cancel on the day of shipping?


No, but did I really think the Premiere would be worse than the TiVoHD it's replacing?

Besides - they locked people into "Processing" as early as Friday - well before the reviews came in.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

jaybird13 said:


> No, but did I really think the Premiere would be worse than the TiVoHD it's replacing?
> 
> Besides - they locked people into "Processing" as early as Friday - well before the reviews came in.


Actually, several reviews were out before anyone I heard of was locked into processing.

The first person to say he was processing was on March 26 at 7:44 AM.

The Gizmodo review was published on March 24 at 9:24 PM.

The Engadget review was published on March 24 at 9:57 PM.

The cnet review was published on March 24 at 9:01 PM (PT).

Need I go on? Face it. You had plenty of time to cancel.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Why would I cancel? I' very much looking forward to replacing my S3/TiVoHD units with Premiere units.


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> Why would I cancel? I' very much looking forward to replacing my S3/TiVoHD units with Premiere units.


I know you're not canceling, arronwt. You're getting those eight Premiere units any time now! 

Just saying that those who wanted to cancel had at least a day and a half to do so.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

comma said:


> I know you're not canceling, arronwt. You're getting those eight Premiere units any time now!
> 
> Just saying that those who wanted to cancel had at least a day and a half to do so.


Yes. And it is also standard for a credit card to be charged before the product is shipped. friday is one business day before the monday shipping day. So nothing is unusal about when the cards were charged.


----------



## JoeBarbs (Dec 1, 2003)

comma said:


> I know you're not canceling, arronwt. You're getting those eight Premiere units any time now!
> 
> Just saying that those who wanted to cancel had at least a day and a half to do so.


There is a 30 day refund period from TiVo.com. Try the unit out, decide for yourself whether its a product you want to keep or not. Yes the software isn't where I'd like to see it at right now, but there is no doubt in my mind that TiVo will get it right and utilize the much added power of the premiere box.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Screw the reviews! This box is better hardware - and whatever software shortcomings that are there now will go away. Plus, the second processor core will be activated. As I see it - the TiVo future will be fine. And I can't wait to get mine going for the family, as I move my HD-TiVo back to the bedroom.


----------



## sehale (Jun 28, 2007)

I can't explain it but I just got the email that my Tivo has shipped but there is no charge on my credit card... yet.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

Here it is 6pm central time on the promised ship day and my pre-ordered TiVo still sits in the warehouse. My account hasn't been charged yet nor has my order status changed. I'm a little anxious to get started despite the fact that I'm travelling and won't be home till Wednesday.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Just like the launch of this box, TiVo really should have handled shipping differently.

They should have had all ground pre-orders sent out on Thursday. This way people would have been guaranteed to get them the week of release. All the reviews went out on Wednesday so everyone knew they would be sold Monday.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

For those that are confused about how the charge process works:

1) When TiVo gets an order, they qualify it with a "pre-authorization" action against the credit card. They're checking to see if you have the amount available to eventually charge.
2) Pre-auths only hold on the card for 3 days, then drop off.
3) When TiVo can assign inventory to your order, at that point they can legally charge your account. It is illegal to charge for funds against non-existing inventory.
4) While some charges appear instantly against your bank/card statement, some times charges actually hit your account at night. If your TiVo shipped without an apparent deduction to your account, don't worry -- it'll show up tomorrow morning.

TiVo probably shouldn't have pre-authed cards before they were able to ship out units to avoid confusion. I think sometimes companies run a bunch of pre-auths to get some percentages on how many orders will clear -- for forecasting sales and inventory numbers.

Since TiVo isn't exactly a huge company, they probably don't have a massive warehouse. My guess is they'll get all pre-orders out by end of day tomorrow. My order is still "processing" as well, and I ordered mine the day after Premiere was announced. The fact that it didn't go out today means to me that they don't have the capacity to process and ship all pre-orders out in one day. 

This isn't Apple folks. TiVo is a relatively small company that isn't exactly profitable either. I'm sure they're chugging these orders out as soon as they can. I'm giving them the benefit of the doubt, and until Wednesday to ship my order out. If it takes longer, then there's something to complain about.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

How hard though is it to ship in the order placed? It seems completely random at this point. Even better they should have started shipping ground units on Thursday since all the reviews mentioned they were selling them 3/29. This is what places like Weaknees did. They aimed to have the units in peoples hands today.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

I ordered on the 15th and still at "processing." Since I took the 4-6 day ship, I probably won't the unit until next week.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

It's entirely likely that they're running real-time shipments with manufacturing. So they receive new units in and flip them out as soon as they can. This takes a little time and manpower logistically. Apple, on the other hand, takes time to build inventory levels up to try to meet demand as best they can at launch. But in TiVo's case, I'm thinking there must have been internal pressure to get Premiere out ASAP, without properly building up adequate on-hand inventory levels. I'm just guessing though -- but they probably aren't shipping all pre-orders today for the simple reason they can't.


----------



## diamar (Oct 1, 2002)

brasscat said:


> ...
> I'm just guessing though -- but they probably aren't shipping all pre-orders today for the simple reason they can't.


I'm sure there's a REASON they're not shipping them all in one day.

But if they knew they couldn't ship them all in one day, they should have shipped first-come-first-served. They definitely AREN'T doing that since many of us who ordered the first week are still showing the orders processing.


----------



## eaayoung (Feb 5, 2008)

Got the ship notice for Tivo ..., at 7:58pm!


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

diamar said:


> But if they knew they couldn't ship them all in one day, they should have shipped first-come-first-served. They definitely AREN'T doing that since many of us who ordered the first week are still showing the orders processing.


I agree completely. They should realize the early pre-orders should take importance over Best Buy and third party stock.

Looks like they're still getting orders out though. We'll see how well they did tomorrow morning getting all the pre-orders out.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

Just got my shipment notification!!!


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I guess it's too early to tell if some people will ultimately get screwed. If tomorrow comes and goes and there are still some pre-orders in limbo, they obviously ran out of stock. I hope for TiVo's sake this does not happen. Since they are shipping stuff out seemingly at random, there is the potential for there to be a lot of very upset customers. All I know is that if my order was on back-order, and someone got fulfilled before me that placed their order a week or two after mine, I'd be seriously pissed off.


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Just like the launch of this box, TiVo really should have handled shipping differently.
> 
> They should have had all ground pre-orders sent out on Thursday. This way people would have been guaranteed to get them the week of release. All the reviews went out on Wednesday so everyone knew they would be sold Monday.


My shipment notification says it shipped on the 27th.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

That was probably just the billing info was sent to UPS. UPS probably just picked it up today if you check your tracking.


----------



## Jimbo713 (Dec 25, 2001)

Mine shipped on the 29th - for delivery on Thursday, 4/2. Free shipping


----------



## darock159 (Nov 14, 2007)

Mine shipped on the 29th and will arrive the 31st


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Jimbo713 said:


> Mine shipped on the 29th - for delivery on Thursday, 4/2. Free shipping


4/2 is Friday.


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> 4/2 is Friday.


depends on the year


----------



## escrge (Apr 30, 2003)

Ordered my unit on 3/3, paid on my debit card, received my unit yesterday, didn't get charged until today. Suppose I spent all the money in my account before they shipped. They'd be out one TiVo. (And I'd be in big trouble.)


----------



## brasscat (Mar 31, 2002)

escrge said:


> Ordered my unit on 3/3, paid on my debit card, received my unit yesterday, didn't get charged until today. Suppose I spent all the money in my account before they shipped. They'd be out one TiVo. (And I'd be in big trouble.)


You apparently looked good for it!


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Get this - I placed my order on 3/5 - they put the transaction through as a charge on 3/5. Then pulled it back as it never went past pending. Like most of you the charge was placed back on my debit card on Friday. Unit shipped on Monday and will be here tomorrow BUT this AM the pending charge is gone and it looks like I'm getting the Premiere for free. LOL


----------



## dewd2 (Feb 22, 2010)

TIVO site says it was charged on the 29th and cleared on the 30th. Not sure what they consider cleared because I did not get anything on my card until this morning. I can see almost instantly when a charge (or pre-auth) occurs. 

Whatever, they have their money and I will soon have my toys. :up:


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Dubfire said:


> Get this - I placed my order on 3/5 - they put the transaction through as a charge on 3/5. Then pulled it back as it never went past pending. Like most of you the charge was placed back on my debit card on Friday. Unit shipped on Monday and will be here tomorrow BUT this AM the pending charge is gone and it looks like I'm getting the Premiere for free. LOL


Same for me - preauth charge is gone, real charge never happened, but according to my Tivo.com account all is settled. I'm sure they'll figure it out.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Dubfire said:


> Get this - I placed my order on 3/5 - they put the transaction through as a charge on 3/5. Then pulled it back as it never went past pending. Like most of you the charge was placed back on my debit card on Friday. Unit shipped on Monday and will be here tomorrow BUT this AM the pending charge is gone and it looks like I'm getting the Premiere for free. LOL


With the one card that shows Temp charges this is normal, has happened many times (not TiVo) and means nothing as the charge will come onto your card within a day or so, I never got anything free from this anomaly.


----------



## Dubfire (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah that's what I'm thinking too. Kinda weird tho.


----------

